# FIFA 11 out friday, under £30



## stupid kid (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.asda-entertainment.co.uk/games/inspiration/fifa-11.list

Pretty sweet. I've played the demo and it's an improvement on last year. PES is also a big improvement over it's previous iteration, but not enough for me to switch yet. 

Anyone else played the demo yet? What did you think?


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 29, 2010)

Keeping an eye on prices for this, Tesco haven't declared their hand yet. 

I've read that Sainsbury are talking £25 if you spend £30 on groceries.

I need to get it on release day, little un been waiting for it for his late birthday present.


----------



## stupid kid (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, tomorrow in the papers is when the bombs will drop. However afaicc all these companies have price match guarantees anyway? If not to be cheapest, then to be as cheap as, so can't really go wrong  (hopefully)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 2, 2010)

Gonna go and get my copy in a bit.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 2, 2010)

Little un got his yesterday. Asda is cheapest cash price, others you have to buy another game or shopping.

Also if you have any trade ins, Asda have just started doing them and give top prices.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 2, 2010)

Just popping to Asda to get mine now


Whoop Whoop

Anyone on PS3 add me mrchriswill


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 2, 2010)

Not bought a FIFA since Road to the World Cup 2006. How are they for the Wii, anyone?


----------



## cybershot (Oct 2, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Not bought a FIFA since Road to the World Cup 2006. How are they for the Wii, anyone?


 
Awful generally on the Wii, but don't know about the latest edition. PES is generally better on the Wii as they have made real good use of the controls.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 2, 2010)

It's a beautiful, beautiful thing


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 3, 2010)

I try not to judge a game by the demo.

Have any of you downloaded it,
And gone to a penalty shoot out ?

Worrying.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 3, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Keeping an eye on prices for this, Tesco haven't declared their hand yet.
> 
> *I've read that Sainsbury are talking £25 if you spend £30 on groceries.*
> 
> I need to get it on release day, little un been waiting for it for his late birthday present.


 
I'll have a look out for that offer.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah, I used that offer at Sainsbury's.

It's exceptionally good.

EDIT: the game, not the offer. the offer is just 'ok'.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 4, 2010)

Crosses work on this one, makes a nice change after the last effort.

I will have little or no social life over the next couple of months


----------



## stupid kid (Oct 4, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I try not to judge a game by the demo.
> 
> Have any of you downloaded it,
> And gone to a penalty shoot out ?
> ...


 

When you get used to the penalties they make sense, but they brought this system in for the WC version and and I had shootouts with my mates that finished 1-0


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 4, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> When you get used to the penalties they make sense, but they brought this system in for the WC version and and I had shootouts with my mates that finished 1-0


 
Yeah, took me a long time to work them out. When playing with a particularly quick to anger mate, it was very funny.


----------



## poului (Oct 25, 2010)

The manager mode has been crashing with increasing frequency on the PC since I've started it. Now it can barely get past a game. Absolutely dreadful release.


----------



## Utopia (Apr 19, 2011)

So just wondering how peeps are getting on with FIFA11, personally I love it, just at the level of difficulty where you can handle the thrashings so to drop down a level and dish some of your own out! When you find someone at a similar standard you can really have some delightfully tight games and scoring is sweet!

I flirt with level 11 but generally i'm averaging late level 9 to mid 10.

Any thoughts?


----------



## souljacker (Apr 21, 2011)

Utopia said:


> So just wondering how peeps are getting on with FIFA11, personally I love it, just at the level of difficulty where you can handle the thrashings so to drop down a level and dish some of your own out! When you find someone at a similar standard you can really have some delightfully tight games and scoring is sweet!
> 
> I flirt with level 11 but generally i'm averaging late level 9 to mid 10.
> 
> Any thoughts?



It's alright. Online is great and the career mode is good fun too, but all the other bits seem a bit pointless. I played as keeper once and stopped before half time because it was dull. Lots of bugs on the PS3 version too. It pauses for about 2 seconds all the time. EA were supposed to fix it with an update at xmas, but it's still doing it. Also, in career mode, it has no concept of dates i.e. I keep getting a game on xmas day. Even I could write the code to stop that happening.


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm thinking of selling it and going back to 09.  (Just cos this version will get more on ebay.)


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 27, 2011)

Utopia said:


> So just wondering how peeps are getting on with FIFA11, personally I love it, just at the level of difficulty where you can handle the thrashings so to drop down a level and dish some of your own out! When you find someone at a similar standard you can really have some delightfully tight games and scoring is sweet!
> 
> I flirt with level 11 but generally i'm averaging late level 9 to mid 10.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 

I was up to about level 21 before I gave up. It's not satisfying to have people quit so fucking much. It's like I have a disincentive to score when I'm up by two. It can be quite random because I've taken a few beatings against people who were at the same level as me, but I handled someone who was level 30 ok when he was Juve and I was Stoke. Pisses me off that 90% of games are against Barca and Real. If people want to play exclusively as them fine but make it a little easier for me to find a fair game with a lower division team. That said I've had some sweet victories playing as Stoke, Charlton, Blackpool and others. The game itself is ok, defending is a bit too easy, except from crosses and corners, through balls are too hard and air through balls are still much too easy to pull off. I still think players don't feel different enough, I could hit a great 40 yard pass with say Essien just the same as I could with Xavi, but as you go down the divisions players are just generally shit all over and a good passer in league one will be shit compared to say Insua at passing. 

I quite liked making my own formations, which consisted of either two defenders and two wing backs pushed right up, especially against the sort of people who control their wingers and force them to track all the way back. 

Overall it's good but there are a lot of niggly bugs (manager mode a big improvement on last year but still plays like a beta) and the online is full of kids, but it's the best atm. I think PES will take back the title next year.


----------

